# Friday Night Supper = Rack of Lamb



## d-train (Apr 25, 2014)

Did my first 2 rack of lamb tonight. Left one whole and roasted it with some light hickory on the Hasty Bake. Cut the other rack into lollipops seared them about an inch above the coals. All were DELICIOUS!!!! Simple salt and pepper and fresh herb seasoning. 













image.jpg



__ d-train
__ Apr 25, 2014






Can't believe I didn't take a pic of the full rack before it sliced it!!!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mike


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2014)

WOW.   Just WOW.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 27, 2014)

That's so fabulous!!! We just grilled those little chops yesterday oddly enough for lunch! YOURS look terrific! Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 27, 2014)

That's an awesome rack of lamb !  :drool  Dang, that looks tasty !


----------

